# You have to admire his ingenuity.



## SammyQ (6 Jan 2016)

Gentlemen, I am NEVER again going to complain that I can't afford nice, accuarate, does-what-it-says-on.. stuff. Just Look at the ideas this guy has for his Fussytool T55 and so on. :shock: :shock: I am just so impressed by his lateral thinking and overall competence. The stuff he makes might be scoffed at and not last in a production workshop, sure, but they should linger long enough in a weekend warrior's domicile.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJFCZ2 ... v6A/videos

Sam


----------



## Roughcut (8 Jan 2016)

Yes I've seen some of his YouTube vids before.
He's certainly very skilled and inventive.


----------

